# T Pier 9/1-9/2



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Decided to try out the T pier when i got off work early on tuesday, got there around 6, caught some ly's and threw in around 630. Waited for a bit with a couple catfish here and there until my drag started screaming. Reeled in to find my first redfish at 24"! Some folks on the pier with a net helped me get him up (thank you!!) Cast back out and no more than 20 minutes later my drag started screaming again, almost spooling my reel with 12lb test on it! After about 10 minutes of fighting him he surfaces, and it's a BIG bull red, atleast 35". The same folks on the pier are trying to help me get him up as he sees his oppportunity to swim under the pier and break me off :banghead After that a couple hits but nothing else in the cooler. That redfish ate nice 



Then, wednesday we went out doing the same thing, tried across the street by the boat ramp, caught our bait there but no hits. Then zipped over to T pier, caught a couple Mangrove Snapper's while we waited on a big hit. Had 2 Huge runs, but i could not get them to stop running, didn't get to see them or anything before they broke me off, it was very very hard not to throw my rod down in anger.



But yeah, the reds are running through there good!!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats on the red! what time where the reds biting? i wanna go out tonight but dont get off work till 8.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

congrats. Thats a pretty fish. I enjoy fishing that T pier now and then. I wanna get back out there this weekend. IF you're around say "hi". I'll have three rugrats with me.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i might go out tonite.. gimme a holler if yall wana meet up


----------

